# City Night Line Food Service - Basel-Copenhagen



## greatcats (Mar 3, 2014)

Anybody have the answer to this? In a few weeks, I intend to book a sleeper on the Deutsche Bahn City Night lIne Sleeper direct from Basel to Copenhagen. I gather that breakfast is served in one's sleeping compartment. Then there is a Bistro Car and mention of the term " dining car. " ( Something also about dining car reservations are no longer being taken. ) From what I gather the Bistro Car is the dining car. I looked at the menu and it is not very appealing for a complete dinner. It looks like it would be a better idea to have a good dinner at the station in Basel prior to departing. I sent City Night Line an Email asking about this, but received no reply. So my question is: Is there a dining car serving complete meals, or is it just a glorified snack bar?


----------



## beautifulplanet (Mar 3, 2014)

The information probably already seen, available in english on the website of Deutsche Bahn's CityNightLine service:

http://www.bahn.de/citynightline/view/en/service/waehrend-der-reise/speisewagen_menu_reservation_en.shtml

and

http://www.bahn.de/citynightline/view/en/service/waehrend-der-reise/fruehstueck_en.shtml

Also, this is what "the man in seat 61" says about it (the pictures on that site seem to be a little outdated though):

"Never assume there will be a restaurant car, unless you are specifically told there is. On the early-evening City Night Line departures from Paris or from Amsterdam there is definitely no restaurant or buffet car, so take a picnic and perhaps bottle of wine with you!"

See here:

http://www.seat61.com/citynightline.htm

Bottom line: it seems like there is no dining car serving complete meals. All the bord bistro can do is serve cold snacks (bread like "Vollkornschnitten", very nutritious, still possibly not such an appealing dinner), or heat up a "Frikadelle" or some sausage. A full meal is not available.

Since the departure from Basel is quite early (18.26), one could eat at the station beforehand, though that might be too early of a dinner for some. The other option would be to take some favorite food, some delicious food item that doesn't have to be eaten right away with on the train, like man in seat 61 suggested.

Personal side note: after a moment, I remembered, I took one of these CityNightLine trains, when spontaneously the late-evening flight ended up being canceled, but I had to be at the destination the next morning for business. What else could have been the alternative with no more flights available? After shortly considering a one-way rental and driving all night (more expensive, definitely more tiring), I ended up rushing from the airport to the main station using rapid transit, I was so close in time to the departure that I searched for the conductor on the platform and purchased the train ticket plus economy sleeper compartment right on the platform.  And it was cheaper than I thought it would be, and the BahnCard discount was applied to the train fare part of the ticket. So much better than being in CityNightLine's coach overnight in economy - I know some people can do it, and I envy them, still I did it once years ago and I can't fall asleep for a minute while being seated and thus basically need a day off the next day. So I remember receiving that "breakfast box", that is pictured there on the website, in the economy sleeper back then that morning. It was nice, arriving semi-rested, and ready for business at the destination. Now seeing those deluxe sleeper compartments for the first time on CityNightLine's website: They look nice. Not worth the price to me, but nice!  (End of personal side note.  )

Greencats, what sleeper are you going to book, economy, or deluxe? 

Basel to Copenhagen will feature the double-deck sleepers as well...

When are you planning to go?

Are day trains possibly also an option for you? (It's also an experience to go with a whole ICE train onto a ferry on the way to Copenhagen, and have a boat trip as part of a train trip...  )

No matter what train, either way you'll have an awesome time on the train traveling on this beautiful planet...


----------



## cirdan (Mar 3, 2014)

Whether or not breakfast is included depends on the category you booked. If you booked a reclining seat or a couchette, you have to pay your own breakfast in the dining car. If you are in a proper sleeper, it will be served to you before you arrive. However, don't expect too much. When I last rode it was an aircraft style box with a plastic-wrapped croissant, I think a slice of toast with butter and marmalade, coffee or tea in a card cup and a serving of yoghurt. So it's a far cry from breakfast in style on board a great LD train, or even the CNL as it was in earlier years.

Furthermore, some of the CNL trains have lost their dining cars in recent years. I'm not sure which ones still have them. On the ones that don't, the sleeping car attendants sell a range of cold and (microwaved) hot snacks and meals as well as beverages from their own compartment in the eveining and morning which you then have to take back to your compartment to consume or find some other quiet corner to settle down with. The bicycle car is sometimes a good place to settle down if you're in a group as there's plenty of space if you don't mind sitting on the floor.


----------



## cirdan (Mar 3, 2014)

beautifulplanet said:


> The information is also available in english on the website of Deutsche Bahn's CityNightLine service:
> 
> http://www.bahn.de/citynightline/view/en/service/waehrend-der-reise/speisewagen_menu_reservation_en.shtml
> 
> ...


I agree that the deluxe sleepers are very nice. I have taken them on a numer of occasions and alwwys slept extremely well.

The timings of the night trains are mostly quite relaxed. I have on several occasions actually missed the train but managed to catch up with it using the following day trains and then boarded the CNL two or three stops down the line. If you think it might get tight, it is worth prining out some alternative connections so you know how to catch up if you miss it. If you book a long time in advance it is also good to re-check the timings shortly before you travel as sometimes they change them at short notice due to track work etc.


----------



## Train person (Mar 3, 2014)

If you want to dine before you travel than Basel SBB station offers lots of choice, the main footbridge over the station has lots of cafés, fast food places and a small supermarket or two and the hallway connecting the SBB and SNCF platforms have a large Migros supermarket which also does hot takeaway food and the station restaurant is next to that if you want to sit down and eat. Obviously that's Swiss restaurant prices but the couple of times I have eaten there the food was pretty good.


----------



## greatcats (Mar 3, 2014)

Thank you for your replies. My intent is to book a deluxe sleeper on June 23, but unless I misread something I cannot reserve it until 90 days prior. I am figuring on the French or Japanese restaurant in Basel station.


----------



## greatcats (Mar 3, 2014)

Or maybe, pack dinner from the supermarket with a half bottle of wine. Dinner in solitary splendor in my sleeper! Thanks again for the suggestions.


----------



## caravanman (Mar 8, 2014)

Best wishes for a good trip. I have enjoyed several "City Night Line" train rides, in 4 or 6 berth "couchette" compartments. I have never known a restaurant car on those trains, but as an economy traveler, there may have been an up-market section I missed! Many CNL trains tend to be composed of different train cars which are diverted en-route to their respective destinations, so even if you start with a restaurant car, you may awaken to a different train composition.

I enjoyed the mix of fellow travelers in the couchettes, shared a few beers and sandwiches, and swapped tales.

Bon Voyage!

Ed


----------



## caravanman (Mar 8, 2014)

Hello Again...

I just had a look online, and you can indeed book your ride today for 23 June. As you are probably aware, that train does not run every day.

My fare in the 4 berth compartment would be 59 Euros, your deluxe 1 bedroom is currently 269 Euros.

Ed


----------



## greatcats (Mar 8, 2014)

Caravanman - Thank you for your reply, as well as the other travelers. Until a few weeks ago the site would not permit me to book that far ahead, and I was going to wait until March 24. But I read your message while over at the Athletic Club, did my workout, and drove home and punched it up, and sure enough, you were correct. I have booked 1 Deluxe sleeper for 23 June Basel to Copenhagen. I also intend to take a sleeper in Norway from Bodo to Trondheim, continuing on to Oslo Airport, but it will not let me book that right now. Thanks for your help!


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Mar 8, 2014)

Very few European trains have a full dining car anymore. All the VLD trains in Europe got eaten up by planes and HSR. The CNL is quite short for an overnight train by North American standards, it's kinda a quick overnight hop designed to save daylight, thus no dining car. Still a LD train but not the kind we have in North America. Eat before boarding and bring some food onto the train.

Oh, and the "Man in Seat 61" is Mark Smith.


----------



## greatcats (Mar 8, 2014)

Thank you Swadian. DB never replied to me on that question. I will either dine in Basel or bring my dinner onto the train. I did couchettes in the 90's from Vienna-krakow- Prague. I will go more upmarket this time.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 8, 2014)

Eric: According to my Girl Friend who has traveled from Switzerland to Copenhagen on the Trains several times (her Daughter lives in Copenhagen), there is a Day Train from Basel to Copenhagen that Leaves @ 7AM and goes through Germany to Copenhagen arriving like @ 9PM @ Night! She says that according to what she looked up on the Computer that he Direct Night Basel to Copenhagen Train is No Longer Running(that may be due to it not having an Everyy Day Schedule??) and that you would have to do Zurich to Copenhagen or even change in Germany to do a Night Train to Copenhagen! May be worth a Look and Consideration, the Sight seeing would be Better in Daylight!!


----------



## greatcats (Mar 8, 2014)

Jim - I have booked the overnight train for June 23, although it does seem that it does not operate seven days per week. It will suit my purposes, as the itinerary I have dreamed up is kind of tight. As you can see in the above posts, caravan man tipped me off that it was available for booking. I was going to wait until March 24. I will take in Germany some other time.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 8, 2014)

Glad it worked out Eric! I'll let my GF know this Info, she's going to Europe in the Summer and may want to do this too!


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Mar 9, 2014)

greatcats said:


> Thank you Swadian. DB never replied to me on that question. I will either dine in Basel or bring my dinner onto the train. I did couchettes in the 90's from Vienna-krakow- Prague. I will go more upmarket this time.


If you want more information, you can e-mail Mark Smith of Seat61, I e-mailed him a few times before and he always replied within a few days with the info he knew. I hear it's his job to help train travellers so shouldn't be a problem for him.



jimhudson said:


> Eric: According to my Girl Friend who has traveled from Switzerland to Copenhagen on the Trains several times (her Daughter lives in Copenhagen), there is a Day Train from Basel to Copenhagen that Leaves @ 7AM and goes through Germany to Copenhagen arriving like @ 9PM @ Night! She says that according to what she looked up on the Computer that he Direct Night Basel to Copenhagen Train is No Longer Running(that may be due to it not having an Everyy Day Schedule??) and that you would have to do Zurich to Copenhagen or even change in Germany to do a Night Train to Copenhagen! May be worth a Look and Consideration, the Sight seeing would be Better in Daylight!!


Yes, surprisingly, quite a few DB trains don't run daily, they only run certain days a week. But of course, passenger trains go pretty much everywhere every day in Germany, just some of the schedules don't run daily.


----------



## Train person (Mar 9, 2014)

Seeing as you are departing from Basel, I do hope you are planning to take in some fine scenic Swiss railways and sample the well crafted and thought out public transport system that they do so well.....

If you haven't been there before you will son realise just how far behind everywhere else is!!


----------



## greatcats (Mar 9, 2014)

For those interested in my itinerary, I hammered this out a few weeks ago sitting late nights on the computer. Leaving Phoenix May 26 to fly to Sofia, Bulgaria. The first 12 days will be a part of a choral concert tour by the Flagstaff Master Chorale in Bulgaria in 3 locations and ending up in Istanbul. Then I will set off on my own 4 week trip by flying to Venice, spending 2 or 3 nights in each if these locations and traveling by train: Venice, Siena, Florence, Interlaken, Lucerne, Basel, then overnight on train to Copenhagen. 2 nights there than overnight ferry to Oslo, then train to Bergen. Have booked 3 nights of a 13 night Hurtigruten coastal fjord cruise to Bodo. Then return on sleeper Bido to Trondheim, and then to Oslo Airport. Return on July 7 to US.


----------



## beautifulplanet (Mar 9, 2014)

Thank you for posting your itinerary. That sounds great! Of course one could spend months in Europe, still during those 4 weeks, it seems like you'll see so many beautiful places.

Are there already plans of how to travel from Firenze to Interlaken?


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Mar 9, 2014)

Why don't you buy a Rail Pass? You could board any train you want within the alloted time. I love how if you see a rare locomotive, you can hop on that train, ride it for a while, then ride it back.

Or maybe if you're trying to get from A to B, but you see a rare locomotive going to C that's somewhat along the way, you could hop on it then ride another tranin from C to B.

Of course it's unpredictable but it's fun to try out! Can't do that in the US, impossible with Amtrak or even Greyhound.


----------



## greatcats (Mar 9, 2014)

I looked at the rail passes and they don't quite fit my purposes. I will go by train from Italy to Switzerland, but that is for expedient transportation, not rail fanning. I do keep my eyes open.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Mar 10, 2014)

greatcats said:


> I looked at the rail passes and they don't quite fit my purposes. I will go by train from Italy to Switzerland, but that is for expedient transportation, not rail fanning. I do keep my eyes open.


I understand, I guess you're not there to ride rare trains. Try it out another time, if possible.


----------



## greatcats (Mar 10, 2014)

That is correct, Swadian. I am really more into things cultural and I do like to travel by train when practical I have not been in Europe in ten years and will be on a brief trip at the end of this month to Scotland and England, which will include trains from Edinburgh to Inverness and then to Coventry. I will take a bus from there to Heathrow Airport, which will be more expedient than taking a train into London, changing stations and back out to the airport. On the longer trip, Bulgaria, Turkey, Italy, and Norway will be new countries for me.


----------



## beautifulplanet (Mar 10, 2014)

greatcats said:


> I will go by train from Italy to Switzerland, but that is for expedient transportation, not rail fanning. I do keep my eyes open.


For Florence (Firenze) to Milan (Milano), there are two options, Trenitalia's Frecciarossa high-speed rail (www.trenitalia.com) and NTV's Italo high-speed rail (http://www.italotreno.it/en). Trenitalia runs right into Milano Centrale, where the trains to Switzerland and Spiez (connecting to Interlaken) will most likely leave from. NTV's Italo serves Milano Porta Garibaldi, so probably a short transfer in downtown Milano to Centrale might be necessary. Will be interesting to see if one or the other ends up being used - with Italo, it's 1h 50mins, and with Trenitalia 1h 40mins, for a distance that normally takes 3h 20min or more when driving, so to many that may seem like pretty expedient.  And with Trenitalia, fares starting at 19 Euro are available, while starting at 20 Euro with Italo (who ever said high-speed rail wasn't affordable?  ).


----------



## Train person (Mar 10, 2014)

greatcats said:


> That is correct, Swadian. I am really more into things cultural and I do like to travel by train when practical I have not been in Europe in ten years and will be on a brief trip at the end of this month to Scotland and England, which will include trains from Edinburgh to Inverness and then to Coventry. I will take a bus from there to Heathrow Airport, which will be more expedient than taking a train into London, changing stations and back out to the airport. On the longer trip, Bulgaria, Turkey, Italy, and Norway will be new countries for me.


If you want to reduce your bus mileage ( and who wouldn't...) you can catch a direct train from Coventry to Reading then catch the airport bus from Reading to Heathrow. You can purchase a combined train/bus through ticket for that journey. Just a thought....


----------



## Train person (Mar 10, 2014)

greatcats said:


> For those interested in my itinerary, I hammered this out a few weeks ago sitting late nights on the computer. Leaving Phoenix May 26 to fly to Sofia, Bulgaria. The first 12 days will be a part of a choral concert tour by the Flagstaff Master Chorale in Bulgaria in 3 locations and ending up in Istanbul. Then I will set off on my own 4 week trip by flying to Venice, spending 2 or 3 nights in each if these locations and traveling by train: Venice, Siena, Florence, Interlaken, Lucerne, Basel, then overnight on train to Copenhagen. 2 nights there than overnight ferry to Oslo, then train to Bergen. Have booked 3 nights of a 13 night Hurtigruten coastal fjord cruise to Bodo. Then return on sleeper Bido to Trondheim, and then to Oslo Airport. Return on July 7 to US.


Quire a busy trip! Lucerne is one of my favourite places, a most scenic and mellow city....If you have a few hours spare then the Swiss Transport museum https://www.verkehrshaus.ch/en is well worth a trip, very easy to get to, it has it's own train station, a boat pier, regular trolley buses from town or it's a pleasant 30 minute stroll along the lakeside.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Mar 10, 2014)

beautifulplanet said:


> greatcats said:
> 
> 
> > I will go by train from Italy to Switzerland, but that is for expedient transportation, not rail fanning. I do keep my eyes open.
> ...


Why not take a locomotive-hauled train? I personally think they're more comfrotable, and they're not too slow.


----------



## Kaare (Mar 17, 2014)

greatcats said:


> For those interested in my itinerary, I hammered this out a few weeks ago sitting late nights on the computer. Leaving Phoenix May 26 to fly to Sofia, Bulgaria. The first 12 days will be a part of a choral concert tour by the Flagstaff Master Chorale in Bulgaria in 3 locations and ending up in Istanbul. Then I will set off on my own 4 week trip by flying to Venice, spending 2 or 3 nights in each if these locations and traveling by train: Venice, Siena, Florence, Interlaken, Lucerne, Basel, then overnight on train to Copenhagen. 2 nights there than overnight ferry to Oslo, then train to Bergen. Have booked 3 nights of a 13 night Hurtigruten coastal fjord cruise to Bodo. Then return on sleeper Bido to Trondheim, and then to Oslo Airport. Return on July 7 to US.


I somehow missed this thread until now, but your itinerary looks interesting, and during the past two years I've traveled on several of your routes, most recently was back in February on City Night Line train 472 from Basel to Odense (a few CNL stops before Copenhagen). I believe the train still runs daily, but it has slightly different schedule during weekends (at least in the opposite direction). During three weeks this summer the train will terminate in Flensburg in northernmost Germany due to track work in Denmark, but this shouldn't affect you.

Here is a page with a typical train consist: http://www.vagonweb.cz/razeni/vlak.php?zeme=DB&cislo=472/1272&rok=2014&lang=en - in Hannover the train is joined by CNL 40457 from Amsterdam and CNL 40456 from Prague. If you have baggage to store at Basel SBB (not to be confused with Basel Bad, by the way) while waiting for departure, there are baggage lockers in the basement below the main hall. Across the street from the station you'll find additional places to eat, and a few more shops including a Coop supermarket, just as busy as the Migros inside the station. Downtown is a 10-15 minutes walk away, or you could get on a streetcar.

The dining car is in the Basel section of the train, but I've preferred to eat before departure, and in the morning make do with the not very exciting breakfast delivered to your room by the attendant. The breakfast for passengers in the deluxe sleepers is slightly better, though. Be aware that the numbering of the sleepers in the double decker cars is non-sequential, i.e. quite confusing. Most of the economy rooms are downstairs, while all of the the deluxe ones are upstairs, with both kinds sharing the same corridor. The deluxe sleepers have two big windows, and you can look across the noise screens along the track. Book early to get the best price.

If you are awake early on the train in the north of Germany, you can experience the train traversing the rail loop over the town of Rendsburg, until finally having gained enough height to cross the Kiel Canal, which connects the North Sea with the Baltic Ocean. The Rendsburg High Bridge also features a suspension ferry, but I'm not sure whether you can see it from the train.

Shortly before the stop at Kolding in Denmark, you can get a quick glimpse of the Koldinghus castle to your left (red building on a hill top). A short while after the stop at Kolding, the train runs a short distance next to the fjord to your right, however it's _nothing_ like the Norwegian fjords you'll experience later. Some time after Kolding, the train crosses the narrow Little Belt strait; on the far side of the strait to your left you can see the town of Middelfart (no jokes please  ). Also to your left, at the opposite end of the town, you can see the other bridge across the strait.

15 or so minutes after the stop at Odense, the train goes through Nyborg (not a CNL stop), afterwards to your left you can catch glimpses of the beach before the train starts crossing the wide Great Belt strait. The first half is on a low bridge next to the motorway, while the second half, after having run a short distance on the extended Sprogø island (look quick to your right for the lighthouse), the train enters a tunnel while the cars run on a suspension bridge which you may be able to glimpse while on the low bridge.

Watch out for pickpockets at Copenhagen Central Station (and elsewhere), and keep close track of your belongings, as the platforms and the station building get very crowded. The pickpockets also enters trains at the platforms, but that's mostly a problem for passengers on departing trains. You should have plenty to do in Copenhagen, but if you feel like a quick trip to Sweden, the city of Malmö (the third largest in Sweden) is only 34 minutes away by the Øresundståg train; they run every 20 minutes during peak hours. The trains are often crowded between the two cities, as they serve the Copenhagen International Airport. After the airport, the train crosses another strait, again using a combined bridge and tunnel link, the Øresund Bridge.

Feel free to ask if you have any questions about what to see in Copenhagen or elsewhere. As this post is getting large, I'll skip comments about Norway, even though I've been to all of the places mentioned in your itinerary (but I haven't been on the Bergensbanen trains, nor on the Hurtigruten ships). My photos from Norway (and amongst your stops, also Venice, Interlaken, Basel, and Copenhagen) can be seen here: http://www.nightcall.dk/foto/index/category/norway


----------



## Mattias Pettersson (Mar 17, 2014)

I have some bad news.. Deutsche Bahn is quitting the double-deckers on Basel <-> Copenhagen in may.. so the "Deluxe", that I also booked, is now what's called a Comfortline Deluxe (meaning a slightly bigger normal one with shower & toilet.

Wen't on the Deluxe Double Decked one last year and was hoping for a repeat but nope.. The numbers are sequential on those..

So it's http://www.citynightline.de/citynightline/view/mdb/citynightline/city_night_line_neu/info/MDB78163-schlafwagen_comfortline_deluxe_detailansicht.pdf instead of http://www.citynightline.de/citynightline/view/mdb/nachtzugreise/komfortklassen/abteilpl_ne/MDB37172-cnl_schlafwagen_doppelstock_deluxe.jpg


----------



## greatcats (Mar 17, 2014)

Kaare - Thank you very kindly for your most useful information. I do not have other questions at the moment, but very well may another time, and I will private message you. The following poster Mattias indicates that the equipment is changing in May. I look forward to my trip and appreciate your help, as well as Mattias and others!


----------



## tp49 (Mar 17, 2014)

We're going to be passing in the night in Sofia as I'm leaving there the day after you get in. Just thinking for Sofia off the top of my head is if your transportation from the airport hasn't been arranged for you, you can either take a taxi (only the ones operated by OK taxi) from the official cab stand at terminal 2 or you can take the city bus route 84 will take you downtown or 384 which will take you to the Mladost 1 metro station from where you can take the metro downtown. Make sure to get some lev from an ATM at the airport if you need to do this though IIRC the taxi will take Euros. BG is a wonderful country but has a lousy rail system because anytime I suggest taking the train to somewhere else in Europe from there my wife says we should either take a bus or fly one of the LCC's who fly into Sofia terminal 1.

As I've been through a lot of the country (and my wife is Bulgarian) if you have any questions about BG feel free to ask.


----------



## cirdan (Mar 18, 2014)

CNL are terminating all remaining dining cars on their night services per end of April.

A choice of food and drinks will continued to be offered though.


----------



## Just-Thinking-51 (Mar 19, 2014)

Nice, cut the dining cars just as the Summer tourist season starts.

City Night Line will it be still here in 5 years?

Heck will it still be here next year?


----------



## Kaare (Mar 19, 2014)

Mattias Pettersson said:


> I have some bad news.. Deutsche Bahn is quitting the double-deckers on Basel <-> Copenhagen in may.. so the "Deluxe", that I also booked, is now what's called a Comfortline Deluxe (meaning a slightly bigger normal one with shower & toilet.
> 
> Wen't on the Deluxe Double Decked one last year and was hoping for a repeat but nope.. The numbers are sequential on those..
> 
> So it's http://www.citynightline.de/citynightline/view/mdb/citynightline/city_night_line_neu/info/MDB78163-schlafwagen_comfortline_deluxe_detailansicht.pdf instead of http://www.citynightline.de/citynightline/view/mdb/nachtzugreise/komfortklassen/abteilpl_ne/MDB37172-cnl_schlafwagen_doppelstock_deluxe.jpg


Yikes, I hope those comfortline deluxe compartments are a good deal cheaper than the deluxe ones, considering that you lose a lot of space, a separate table with two chairs, and two large windows.


----------



## Mattias Pettersson (Apr 7, 2014)

As far as I can see they are about the same although I managed to get cheaper fares for them. We'll survive I think - but yes they are a lot smaller and basically just give you more space "upwards" than the doubledecker (storage is better) and you get a toilet&shower in the cabin, a slightly better breakfast. - otherwise they are the same as the non-deluxe. Luckily we already plan for a "picknick" in our cabin because the bistro-menu is not that funny. We'll buy some cold cuts, cheese and bottle of wine and 'picknick' in the cabin


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Apr 12, 2014)

Just-Thinking-51 said:


> Nice, cut the dining cars just as the Summer tourist season starts.
> 
> City Night Line will it be still here in 5 years?
> 
> Heck will it still be here next year?


It's the same story all around Europe. LD trains and overnight trains are getting cut, cut, and cut. While Europe has more passenger trains than North America, their LD system is worse compared to over here, and no match for China, Russia, or India.

I guess passenger rail doesn't equal intercity trains, and intercity trains don't equal LD trains.


----------



## cirdan (Oct 1, 2014)

All is not lost. People are mobilizing to prevent the loss of this train. They intend to present a petition to the Danish parliament.

The more signatures this petition has, the more impact it will make. International signatories are also valuable as it shows the international recognition of the value of such trains.

Please support by signing this petition:

(instructions and data in English)

http://www.petitions24.com/a/91939


----------

